# [SOLVED] VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)



## feeterhorn (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been using this type of keyboard(A4Tech krs-85) for years now and I have been happy with it cause the keys are comfortably placed to suit my typing and they're easy to press. Anyway so my first krs-85 broke about a month ago and Ive decided to get another one just like it. And that's what I did. However, after like a a day or two of usage, my new krs-85 started to show some weird problems. First, I realized that when pressing the Rshift key it types in "1" and when pressing the Lshift key it types in "4" IF the Numlock key is on. So okay, I figured that wouldn't be much of a problem since I can turn off the numlock easily. However, just now I noticed a new problem which is when I hit the spacebar the system volume decreases by 2%. Also, when I press the Delete key and Up Arrow when iTunes is on, it jumps to the previous and next track respectively. This is really annoying cause even if iTunes is in the background it is able to do this. It is really weird the way I see it. Same goes for the system volume with the spacebar incident. I've never experienced anything like this with my first krs-85 keyboard. I've tried experimenting with the accessibility options like turning off and on filter, sticky, and toggle keys but it doesn't do anything good. Also, I thought, hey maybe I just need the latest driver; found out this keyboard doesnt have one. So I fgiured maybe it's a virus or a spyware of some malicious whatever. But scans say my computer is clean. 

Please help this is really getting annoying. Cheers.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)*

hi and welcome to TSF


can you try it on another computer or another keyboard on yours to rule out the keyboard?


----------



## feeterhorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)*

Thank you. 

I would have done so but I sadly do not have any other desktop in the house. :| Would there be other means to know the root of the problem?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)*

see if you can barrow one from a freind or family member. or bring yours to their place. this would be the easiest way to rule out the keyboard.


----------



## feeterhorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)*

Okay. Thank you. I'll do so. Hope it's not the keyboard and it's just some setting in the computer. :|


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)*

if it the keyboard then it should be under warranty. and your welcome.


----------



## feeterhorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)*

Hmmm.. This is interesting. Now the keyboard works perfectly fine.I did not do anything. Since experiencing the latest problem until I noticed it works fine all I did was leave it idle and download some files through p2p. Tell me what you think about it please.


----------



## feeterhorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)*

Okay it's busted again. I dont know why.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)*

an intermitent problem like this can be hard to figure out. i still would sudjest trying another keybord. does it work correctly in safe mode?


----------



## feeterhorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)*

I haven't tried going on safe mode actually. It hasn't entered my mind til you said so. Anyway I shall try once I have free time. But yea, I think my best bet right now is to return it so they can have it checked or something. I figured it'll be more of a hassle if it is NOT the keyboard. :| Thanks Oscer for your help thus far


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)*

ok keep us posted


----------



## feeterhorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: VERY weird problem with my A4Tech keyboard(krs-85)*

Solved. You're right it's just the keyboard. So weird though. Anyway.. Cheers! Thanks again!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome, glad it is solved


----------

